

SIFR 2.0: Rich Accessible Typography for the Masses - a brilliantly practical hack - jonnytran
http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/sifr/

======
jawngee
Current site is at:

<http://wiki.novemberborn.net/sifr/Changelog>

